# Components for a B14



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

im looking to finally upgrade my speakers and am looking in to components. i was leaning towards the alpine type s or the mb quart dse216... im also concerned if they would fit because i know we have little mounting depth . what are some you guys recommend?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

depends on what youre willing to spend....im going to get the adire koda components and those run about $350/pair


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

ouch i was thinkin $150>... looking for quality but not top of the line... going to be powered by a jbl 180.2 (90x2 @ 4ohms). somebody on sr20forum recommended the eD, i may give those a shot. i haven't seen many reviews on them tho.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

elemental designs makes good products...you could also try looking at the focal lineup


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Elemental Designs eDi 6000s

www.edesignaudio.com is the website. Go to www.icixsound.com and search for "edi 6000s" and you'll see some of the rave reviews


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks guys im definitely considernig the eD ones now, i'll post again on what I decide with a review and install pics


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nice...if you sound deaden you doors (which you should) and you decide to get edead (also from eD), nissanforums get 20% off of all edead products...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90652


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Elemental Designs eDi 6000s
> 
> www.edesignaudio.com is the website. Go to www.icixsound.com and search for "edi 6000s" and you'll see some of the rave reviews


thanks i ordered my set yesterday... i'll post pics and tell ya my thoughts when i get em... thanks again guys!

i would get sound deadening but loud exhaust, squeaky suspension, sorta makes it pointless to get.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> i would get sound deadening but loud exhaust, squeaky suspension, sorta makes it pointless to get.


That's probably more reasons to deaden...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

deadened doors= better midbass

Deadened floor/trunk= keeps exhaust noise out


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> elemental designs makes good products...you could also try looking at the focal lineup


Hmm, eD speakers, when they work, are decent at best. Focal is way outta his $150 budget. He cant even buy one tweeter from a Focal comp set for $150.

I would recommend looking at the following:

*CDT Audio CL61 comp set
*Resonant Engineering RE comp set
*Image Dynamics CXS64 comp set 

YOu can find these by doing a Google search.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

my friend has the cdt comps... i like em.

well i finally received my eD 6000s today, well im still an audio noob so i have my door panels off, take off the oem speaker and sees its a clip. i guess i need to use new, bigger wiring? did some research on sound deadening and it seems it makes a world difference, so i will buy lots since im going to wrap my entire car with it. anyways here are the speakers...


----------

